# 1936 Schwinn Motorbike build



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 11, 2021)

I have always wanted a '36 Motorbike so when Bob U. posted a Lasalle-badged frame for sale I jumped in. Now what? The search is part of the fun but when you buy these bikes by the piece it becomes a labor of love with few economic strong points. A tank and bars from Tyler, then fenders showed up, then I found a set of forks but upgraded to a locking fork. After each and every nickel-and-dime part eventually showed up through fellow Cabers (still need an early drop stand!) I was finally able to put this together for a test ride after a little more than a year of hunting parts. The re-chromed truss rods, head set and crank/sprocket are just place holders and are to be swapped out with patina pieces. Some triple step wheels were located (though earlier '34 Morrow rear) and were re-laced with double-butted spokes. The bike rides killer. Pedals, EA horn button, tires and rack (@JAF/CO) are re-pops. The horn works! Hockey stick guard never made it for the test ride.

This will come apart for some metal work and then I'll start prepping for paint, which I will distress after. Want to do an interesting reverse-paint scheme, something different. Building prewar bikes from individual pieces is not really what I want to do again, but it sure is rewarding to bring a pile of parts back into form.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s an awesome project!  There’s something about seeing it pieced back together that is very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 11, 2021)

Very nice!  Good job scouting up the parts.  Have fun with it!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks great! I have had a 36 schwinn, I swear it rode better than other schwinns of that era! I always thought the fork geometry was different.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 11, 2021)

Great job! I have been on your same journey. Bob U did my seat work and Jim JAF/CO rims, rack, frame,  EA horn bracket. Locking fork and drop stand from a donor lady. The tank is what started it all was from the old Fresno farm swap meet. I have added a “hidden” yellow band kickback.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

"it becomes a labor of love with few  no economic strong points"! I built my '38 this way and could have almost bought two Motorbikes for what I will have in this when its finally painted. I'm doing all three of my Motorbikes in reverse/unusual colors. '35-Cream/ ChiCyCo Dark Blue, '36-Cream/Apple Green. and '38 Gray/Dark Red--all with reversed fenders. Looking forward to seeing what colors you go with on yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 15, 2021)

Rides4Fun said:


> That’s an awesome project!  There’s something about seeing it pieced back together that is very pleasing to the eye!



Thanks @Rides4Fun !


----------

